# Principal Officer competition - worth entering?



## deanpark (6 Jul 2017)

There is a PO competition open currently on publicjobs. There is a stack of material they want applicants to provide with the application - just wondering if it's worth going to the trouble for an 80k position?  When I say that are they looking for super-human people ?- the application requirements would suggest this.

What kind of experience are they looking for and what calibre of people are successful in getting jobs there. 
i,e., would you need to have managed 50-60 staff in a job previously?  
If you are in the civil service already as an Assistant Principal have you a much better chance of getting the job?

I hope that people who are in the civil service & have insights into the competition could help with this enquiry? 

Thanks.

DP


----------



## deanpark (22 Aug 2017)

Update re Principal Officer competition  - put in an application in July and did the online assessments in Aug and have made it through to the next round to be interviewed etc next month. 

Has anyone else on AAM thrown their hat into the ring for this or entered for previous Principal Officer competitions. 

I'd be interested in hearing any stories/ tips. Thanks.


----------



## torblednam (22 Aug 2017)

Well done on winning that particular lottery! (No bitterness, as I didn't enter, but it seems the aptitude testing wasn't perceived by many as being likely to identify those most likely to be good PO's.) 

There's a busy thread about the competition here:
http://touch.boards.ie/thread/2057384074/1


----------



## deanpark (22 Aug 2017)

Thanks torblednam - a wealth of stuff on there to wade through. I think Boards is a great site - much more active on areas such as work and jobs than AAM.


----------

